

Improved Google Weather - artursapek
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=efis&gs_nf=1&tok=qIsX-i2vwC7EsElYKIydmA&cp=10&gs_id=12&xhr=t&q=weather+seattle&pf=p&safe=off&sclient=psy-ab&oq=weather+se&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=1616467a2fd62d6f&biw=1680&bih=929

======
zerostar07
Needs better wording. At first i thought it was a wiki-like effort to collect
more accurate temperature information (far fetched, i know, but i 'm
conditioned). I dismissed it without realizing its aprilfoolness

~~~
phillco
Also, after you set the weather it doesn't actually edit the weather display,
there's just a "Dismiss" button.

It would have been so much cooler if it did that. Ooh! And then stored the
result in a cookie so every time you go back it shows "your" weather. You
could wow your friends by showing them how you can edit Google.*

Ah well.

* Actually, this could be an even better April Fool's joke: rearrange and edit the Google search results.

------
mikemoka
.. this is clearly an April Fools joke.. "do you agree to be responsible for
the weather in Seattle?". I'd say yes, but I have a feel that Chuck
Norris,who's actually in charge, might not like that.

------
kleiba
Can someone explain, please? I don't seem to get a much different result than
before?

~~~
kalleboo
They added a feature to let you change the weather if you don't like it.

Screenshots if you're not seeing it: <http://imgb.mp/h8k.jpg>
<http://imgb.mp/h8l.jpg>

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Oh, I thought that Update Weather was something related to choosing a
different city to look at the weather for.

------
tathagatadg
Looks like they were a bit hasty in doing it. When I search "weather chicago"
it breaks ... <http://flic.kr/p/bHDLKn>

------
ORioN63
I've left my coffee on the window, then I changed the temperature to 100
Celsius. It's been a hour. It's getting colder and colder. Does not work!!

lol

~~~
driax
You must be insane. Good thing it didn't work!

:)

------
jrockway
Coming next year: self-driving weather machines!

